# Dewalt 18V Jigsaw



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm looking for a jigsaw. I don't do too much wood work but I sometimes find myself with a task that a jigsaw might help with. I have all Dewalt 18V tools and many batteries, so I was wondering if the Dewalt 18V Jigsaw is a good tool or if I should just go with a 120V model?

Does anyone own the Dewalt 18V Jigsaw? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't have the 18V Jigsaw,but I do have other DeWalt 18V tools.

I have Bosh & Festool corded barrel grip jigsaws but if I needed a cordless model I would most likely get the DeWalt DC330K.

For me the main advantage would be 18V battery compatibility and keyless blade change. Another advantage is that the DeWalt has variable blade speed, 0-3,000spm.

Note: This Jigsaw can also be bought as a  Bare DEWALT DC330B 
with no battery, charger, or case, but while it is cheaper than the normal price of ~ $240 the case is really handy to keep track of a collection of blades and mainly because the DC330K can be had with battery, charger, and case on ebay for $145

DEWALT DC330k 18V Cordless XRP™ Jig Saw Kit - NEW! - eBay (item 310237213991 end time Jul-31-10 09:37:06 PDT)
.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i have that jigsaw probably one of their best cordless tools


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Really, that's good to hear? A couple customer reviews said that the blade didn't stay in, but those might have been homeowners who weren't using it properly.


----------



## .chris. (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't speak for the 18v version. But I just picked up a brand new 120v model off Craigslist for $50. Great saw. I also have the 18v system...but I don't do much woodworking plus I couldn't pass up the $50 price tag.


----------

